# Transmission fluid change



## Ell1996 (May 29, 2020)

Hi guys, as I have no clue when the previous service history was i wanted to do a major service on the r35 so I know it’s up to date. I have all the fluids, when I called the garage they asked me if I had the trans oil filters which I don’t, does anyone know how often these need to be changed? Or can I do a trans fluid change with out getting new filters? If I do does anyone know where i can get them?
Thank you much appreciated for your time
Elliot


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You can’t buy them in the uk from Nissan. You did read that correctly.

Litchfields will sell you some Dodson replacements roughly £350.


----------



## Ell1996 (May 29, 2020)

Do you need to change these every time you do a fluid change? Or is it recommended for a milestone? Mine was tuned by Lichfield so I have emailed them to see what they say, but looking around I cannot find a transmission filter pick up pan or a line filter.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Litchfields will supply filters or jacks transmissions if you wish to import.


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

With transmission repairs fairly expensive i wouldn`t be inclined to try and save money by not replacing the filters. I wouldn`t imagine your changing transmission oil that often?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Transmission and differential fluid changes are every 18 months on the CBA, if you are following the 6 monthly servicing schedule. The OEM Nissan ones can be cleaned up and reused if in serviceable condition and not damaged, otherwise replace. OEM are paper element I believe, and the Dodson one's are metal with a slightly larger mesh. Like Skint says they aren't easy to get the OEM ones but try Nissan Genuine as they are a UK company that sources new parts from Nissan dealers across Europe and maybe an overseas dealer might have the OEM ones.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s 2 filters, a large pan one made by filtrans and the paper element one in the housing not sure of the brand but I guess filtrans.

There was a guy selling copied ones on fb a few weeks back.

Then there’s jacks transmission selling more or less everything gearbox related.


----------



## Ell1996 (May 29, 2020)

I guess it’s just a clean up job the car is near 72k so it’s a major service where I change pretty much all the fluids, I thought they would just clean the filters and reuse because if you bought new filters every time then the litchfield service would cost over a grand but it’s 850? But yea fluids alone are £450 for this job.


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

Are you using Nissan fluid ? Yes nearly everything is expensive on the GTR not sure about their other models though. A grand is what i`ve paid for every service at the Nissan HPC here in Sweden apart from one where they changed the brake lines (5 years) cost about £1700 if memory serves me right!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The cars are cheap to buy, the expensive bit is maintaining them to a good standard with decent parts.


----------

